# Der gemeinsame Markt eröffnet ungeahnte Chance für die Abzockbranche



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (1 August 2013)

Mir wurde das folgende Schreiben zugesendet, das ich nach Löschung der Empfängerdaten mal hier einstelle. Als 1. Das Kuvert abgesendet von einer Firma "Euro Betaal" aus Amsterdam:



 

Inhalt: eine Rechnung aufgemacht über EUR 580,00 an einen Empfänger in Deutschland. Übrigens klagen diverse deutsche Firmen über den Empfang solcher unverlangt zugesenderter Schreiben.

Hier ergibt sich aber schon der Anhaltspunkt, dass es sich um eine Veröffentlichung bei www.silencemedianetwork.com handeln soll. Der Besuch der Webseite führt zum Angebot einer britischen Firma, die ihr Leistungsspektrum, Werbeanzeigen gebündelt zu schalten, auch an Kunden in den Niederlanden, Frankreich, Deutschland und neuerdings Skandinavien richtet.

Ob die silencemedianetwork.com tatsächlich hinter dem Rechnungsversand steckt, wage ich ein wenig anzuzweifeln, zumal das Unternehmen schreibt, dass ihre Kunden nur im Zufriedenheitsfall zahlen müssen.





Dass es sich tatsächlich nur um Angebot handelt, nämlich von einer Grasshoppermedia Ltd. mit ungekanntem Sitz (the seller) ergibt sich erst aus den beigefügten "Terms and conditions"


----------



## Marco (3 August 2013)

Hier im Nachbarforum Antispam wird auch davor gewarnt http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?35260-Angebot-(OFFER)-Euro-Betaalservice-Silence-Media-Network-w*w.silencemedianetwork.com bzw. http://www.themenportal.de/wirtschaft/skvtechnik-stellungnahme-zu-rechnungen-von-silence-media-network-abzocke-mit-angeboten-29461

Gruß Marco


----------

